# Visa Stamping in Passport



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm from India and I have recently been granted PR to Australia. Its was an online application therefore the visa is not stamped on my passport. I received visa grant letter by email that recommends that the visa be stamped on my passport.

*Evidence of your visa*
It is recommended that all visa holders obtain evidence of their visa in their current passport. They can have evidence of their visa placed into their passport at any of the department's offshoreoffices with visa evidencing facilities. 
Please note that a copy of this letter is sufficient for visa evidencing purposes.​
Does the Airport Immigration Policy enforce that I show my visa on my passport during my travel to Australia. Do you recommend that I have the visa stamped to avoid any troubles/enquiries in the airport immigration counter during travel.

If yes, should I be couriering my passport to the Australian Consulate in India or use VFS service. Has anyone done this before, can you please share your knowledge and experience. 
Do I have to pay any fee again?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

TechBangalore said:


> I'm from India and I have recently been granted PR to Australia. Its was an online application therefore the visa is not stamped on my passport. I received visa grant letter by email that recommends that the visa be stamped on my passport.
> 
> *Evidence of your visa*
> It is recommended that all visa holders obtain evidence of their visa in their current passport. They can have evidence of their visa placed into their passport at any of the department's offshoreoffices with visa evidencing facilities.
> ...


Visas are entered into the Immi computer referenced to your passport and so it is not essential to get a sticker in the passport as the visa will be detected by a scan of your passport or an Immi officer entering your passport into their computer system.
If you have a document such as a grant letter to back that up, you'll be OK.
But if you want a sticker before entry, there is no extra fee.


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*Visa Stamping*



Wanderer said:


> Visas are entered into the Immi computer referenced to your passport and so it is not essential to get a sticker in the passport as the visa will be detected by a scan of your passport or an Immi officer entering your passport into their computer system.
> If you have a document such as a grant letter to back that up, you'll be OK.
> But if you want a sticker before entry, there is no extra fee.


Thank you very much. That was nice of you.


----------



## Dhawal (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,
All the best for the visa grant. When did you apply for the PR and what was the visa subclass? I would like to know how much time did it take for the entire process from the visa application to the visa grant letter for you?


BR/Dhawal.


----------

